# macmenu & dockbar per gnome

## battistis

salve

dopo mesi ho trovato finalmente la dock bar in stile macos per gnome  :Smile: 

http://static.flickr.com/112/284328104_6995c6f4b7_o.jpg

pero' sul forum nn ho trovato informazioni molto chiare su come installarla

sicuramente molti di voi la usano  :Smile: 

potreste darmi una mano ad installarla?

ho capito solo che bisogna aggiungere la flag macmenu nel make.conf e ricompilare le gtk+

pero' questa flag nn sembra essere riconosciuta da portage   :Mad: 

```
sudo emerge -aN gtk+

>>> --newuse implies --update... adding --update to options.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

```

inoltre  insieme alla dockbar devo per forza utilizzare i menu sulla barra superiore alla macos ?

o sono indipendenti?

http://static.flickr.com/117/284304699_60d79c3555_o.png

[edit]

nell'attesa ho trovato questo blog anonimo   :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

provo un po' e poi vi dico se funge...

http://sconosciuto.wordpress.com/2007/01/12/barra-dei-menu-stile-osx-su-gentoo/

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> echo "x11-libs/gtk+ +macmenu" >> /etc/portage/package.use
> 
> emerge -u --newuse gtk+
> ...

 

----------

## battistis

ps. ma insieme alla dockbar devo per forza utilizzare i menu sulla barra superiore alla macos ?

o sono indipendenti?

http://static.flickr.com/117/284304699_60d79c3555_o.png

----------

## riverdragon

Le gtk+ non hanno la use menubar, dove l'hai letto? Per una panoramica sulla menubar in sè (che io personalmente non apprezzo molto) vai qui, ci sono una serie di post a riguardo.

----------

## battistis

cercando nel forum

```
[ebuild     UD] x11-libs/gtk+-2.10.6 [2.10.6-r1] USE="X jpeg tiff xinerama -debug -doc (-macmenu%)" 0 kB
```

nel primo post

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-531835-highlight-macmenu.html

----------

## comio

Io al macmenu preferisco l'happy mail... ok era una battuta. (non è vero, in realtà odio i cibi unti... però la battuta ci stava!)

ciao

luigi

----------

## Nuitari

è possibile avere la dockbar stile macosx anche per kde? ho le gtk compilate ma non uso gnome. Mi piacerebbe tanto che al posto del pannello di kde potessi avere la dockbar ma non riesco a toglierlo efficacemente  :Sad: 

----------

## battistis

ma ineffetti nn ho capito granchè...troppo inglese  :Sad: 

forse è una flag del pacchetto gnome-macmenu-applet

nell'overlay di gentoo-Xeffect che cmq. nn saprei dove metterlo  :Sad: 

perchè finora ho solo fatto un overlay locale nel mio 

make.conf

```

USE="X 3dnowext 3dnow aac aalib -accessibility acpi alsa apic -arts asf audiofile bash-completition bzip2 \

     cdinstall cdparanoia cdr clamav cups cursors dedicated -doc -dri dvd dvdr dbus \

     dvdread exif ffmpeg firefox flac foomatic foomaticdb font-server ftp gaim \

     gb gif glitz gnome gdm gstreamer \

     gtk gtk2 gtkhtml gphoto2 hal howl imagemagick it icons -ipod java javascript jpeg jpeg2k -kde \ 

     hddtemp libnotify lm_sensors macmenu \

     mime mmx mmxext mp3 mpeg msn nautilus nls nvidia ogg opengl pdf perl png musicbrainz \

     -qt qt3 qt4 quicktime \

     samba sse ssl startup-notification svg svga speex shorten sox tcl tiff tk truetype thunderbird \

     unicode usb vcd videos  vorbis vnc win32codecs wmf wxwindows x11vnc xine xml xmms xosd xorg xpm xvid zlib \

     gmail dpms gkrellm nptl nptlonly nsplugin"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia wmware"

LINGUAS="it"

SANE_BACKENDS="epson"

CFLAGS="-O3 -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer -momit-leaf-frame-pointer -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

#compilazione parallela per una cpu

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

#enables ccache support via CC

#http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=2&chap=3#doc_chap3

FEATURES="ccache"

CCACHE_SIZE="2G"

CCACHE_DIR="/home/ccache/"

#OVERLAY

#http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Installing_3rd_Party_Ebuilds

#http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3566579.html#3566579

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage" 

#elog http://sourceforge.net/projects/elogviewer/

PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="save"

PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="warn info error log"

PORT_LOGDIR="/var/log/portage/elog"

#Mirror generati con  mirrorselect -s3 -b10 -D -o >> /etc/make.conf

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.tiscali.nl/ http://pandemonium.tiscali.de/pub/gentoo/ \

      http://gentoo.intergenia.de"

#GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://www.die.unipd.it/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo-sources/ \

#                ftp://ftp.unina.it/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo "

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

```

----------

## battistis

 *Nuitari wrote:*   

> è possibile avere la dockbar stile macosx anche per kde? ho le gtk compilate ma non uso gnome. Mi piacerebbe tanto che al posto del pannello di kde potessi avere la dockbar ma non riesco a toglierlo efficacemente 

 

per kde in abbondanza  :Smile: 

 kde-misc/kdocker 

     Available versions:  ~1.3

     Homepage:            http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=13356

     Description:         KDocker will help you dock any application in the system tray

kde-misc/ksmoothdock 

     Available versions:  4.0.1 ~4.2 ~4.3

     Homepage:            http://ksmoothdock.sourceforge.net

     Description:         KSmoothDock is a dock program for KDE with smooth parabolic zooming.

 kde-misc/kooldock 

     Available versions:  0.3-r1

     Homepage:            http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=50910

     Description:         KoolDock is a dock for KDE with cool visual enhancements and effects

tutte in portage...

----------

## lavish

battistis, invece di fare un nuovo post per aggiungere informazioni in coda, e' molto meglio editare l'ultimo messaggio inserito (come specificato nelle linee guida)

Grazie e ciao  :Wink: 

----------

## battistis

e lo so

 *Quote:*   

> L'ultima modifica di battistis il Sab Feb 10, 2007 7:25 am, modificato 1 volta

 

ma ogni tanto mi scappa qualcosa ...   :Very Happy: 

 *comio wrote:*   

> Io al macmenu preferisco l'happy mail... ok era una battuta. (non è vero, in realtà odio i cibi unti... però la battuta ci stava!)
> 
> ciao
> 
> luigi

 

 :Very Happy: 

gigi te la passo solo perchè hai fatto l'ebuild di prozilla   :Smile: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *battistis wrote:*   

> 
> 
> per kde in abbondanza 
> 
>  kde-misc/kdocker 
> ...

 

kdocker serve solamente a "dockare" applicazioni che non supportano il docking

(ad esempio io l'ho scoperto e lo uso per thunderbird)

----------

## Luca89

L'ho provata qualche tempo fa, devi applicare la patch per le librerie GTK nell'ebuild (oppure trovi un ebuild che già le applica) e poi fare un ebuild per l'applet per gnome (gnome-macmenu-applet). Li avevo fatti tempo fa ma poi li ho persi purtroppo. Comunque sono abbastanza instabili e poco usabili. Non so fino a che punto ti convenga.

----------

## battistis

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

> L'ho provata qualche tempo fa
> 
> [cut]
> 
> abbastanza instabili e poco usabili. Non so fino a che punto ti convenga.

 

quanto tempo fa l'hai provata? ti ricordi a che versione era?

----------

## Luca89

 *battistis wrote:*   

> quanto tempo fa l'hai provata? ti ricordi a che versione era?

 

La penultima credo.

----------

## battistis

allora serve l'overlay di gentoo-xeffects ma siccome siete già in 3 a dirmi che abbastanza inutilizzabile lascio perdere la cosa ... e aggiungo un motivo in piu' per passare a kde

----------

## mambro

Ma è la stessa di questa?

http://pollycoke.wordpress.com/2007/02/05/avant-window-navigator-ecco-gli-smart-launcher-nel-nuovo-dock-per-gnome/

Perchè quest'ultima penso nn c'entri niente con "macmenu"

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *battistis wrote:*   

> allora serve l'overlay di gentoo-xeffects ma siccome siete già in 3 a dirmi che abbastanza inutilizzabile lascio perdere la cosa ... e aggiungo un motivo in piu' per passare a kde

 

l'ho provata ma non mi entusiasma... più che altro non tutte le applicazioni riesci ad utilizzarle con quella, tipo firefox rimane così com'è, o almeno non ho trovato un modo per utilizzare quell'applet. 

Se il motivo per cui vuoi passare da gnome a kde è questo... buon viaggio.

----------

## Luca89

 *mambro wrote:*   

> Ma è la stessa di questa?

 

No, tanto per rimanere in quel blog, questa è la sezione che ne parla

----------

## Nuitari

uhhhm ho provato ksmoothdock e kooldock sono entrambe molto carine, ma mi sembrano abbastanza buggate. Può anche essere perchè sto usando beryl e diano problemi sotto il 3D.

----------

## battistis

è rimmasta solo avant da provare 

che sia quella buona? ...   :Sad: 

http://tinyurl.com/yw3nlo

ci vorrebbe una debian per provare subito il deb   :Confused: 

----------

## nick_spacca

 *battistis wrote:*   

> è rimmasta solo avant da provare 
> 
> che sia quella buona? ...  
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/yw3nlo
> ...

 

Beh, io l'ho provata (una delle ultime versioni SVN) su una ubuntu-feisty con compiz (con una scheda intel 855GM) e funziona abbastanza bene...

OVVIAMENTE in questa considerazione va tenuto conto che è un software IN PIENO SVILUPPO e che è iniziato da poche settimane...

Mancano ancora alcune feature che io ritengo interessanti (come ad esempio la possibilità di "scomparire" tipo gnome-panel), e la stabilità è ovviamente da migliorare (a volte da problemi alla chiusura, ma non so se il prob è compiz o avant o entrambi...)

Detto ciò, io la uso da qualche giorno e ne sono moderatamente soddisfatto, ma molto fiducioso per il futuro!

----------

## Ic3M4n

idem, l'ho provata e sembra veramente una cosa buona. speriamo che non si areni come è successo a gimmy. da quello che ho capito vogliono incorporare anche un po' di codice da quel progetto. speriamo veramente esca qualcosa di carino.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *nick_spacca wrote:*   

> Detto ciò, io la uso da qualche giorno e ne sono moderatamente soddisfatto, ma molto fiducioso per il futuro!

 

Purtroppo funziona solo con compiz e beryl e questo la castra un bel po' come applicazione usabile.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Comunque per mecmenu hai qui l'howto http://gentoo-wiki.com/Gnome_mac-like_menus

----------

## battistis

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Comunque per mecmenu hai qui l'howto http://gentoo-wiki.com/Gnome_mac-like_menus

 

ha nn l'avevo visto ti ringrazio assai ...

[edit]

peccato nn ci sia nulla per questo Avant Window Navigator nel wiki e in portage   :Sad: 

mi sa che rinuncio anche questo perchè nn trovo i sorgenti e gli ebuild casalinghi sono ancora arabo per me...

[edit]

trovati...vado di make install

http://awn.wetpaint.com/page/Stable+Release+Download

[edit]

si installa e funge ma nn va bene per nulla... sul mio twinview nvidia si piazza al centro dei 2 desktop e nn c'e' modo di spostarla... icone poco personalizzabili ... aspettero' una versione miogliore ... cmq. è un buon inizio

----------

## nick_spacca

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *nick_spacca wrote:*   Detto ciò, io la uso da qualche giorno e ne sono moderatamente soddisfatto, ma molto fiducioso per il futuro! 
> 
> Purtroppo funziona solo con compiz e beryl e questo la castra un bel po' come applicazione usabile.

 

Beh, si...ma considerando che Compiz funge aNCHE su quella ciofeca della mia scheda video integrata intel, non vedo perché non dovrebbe funzionare con qualsiasi altra  :Wink:  (magari con qualche effetto in meno...)...

Diciamo che spero (e credo) che il futuro del desktop sarà qualcosa di simile a questi progetti sperimentali...qiundi, ribadisco, che questo è un progetto che vedo molto bene "in prospettiva"   :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *nick_spacca wrote:*   

> Beh, si...ma considerando che Compiz funge aNCHE su quella ciofeca della mia scheda video integrata intel, non vedo perché non dovrebbe funzionare con qualsiasi altra  (magari con qualche effetto in meno...)...
> 
> Diciamo che spero (e credo) che il futuro del desktop sarà qualcosa di simile a questi progetti sperimentali...qiundi, ribadisco, che questo è un progetto che vedo molto bene "in prospettiva"  

 

Si si anche io qua con la mia cesso video mi funziona benissimo compiz pero' trovo peccato che un cosi bel progetto non vada anche senza

----------

## nick_spacca

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *nick_spacca wrote:*   Beh, si...ma considerando che Compiz funge aNCHE su quella ciofeca della mia scheda video integrata intel, non vedo perché non dovrebbe funzionare con qualsiasi altra  (magari con qualche effetto in meno...)...
> 
> Diciamo che spero (e credo) che il futuro del desktop sarà qualcosa di simile a questi progetti sperimentali...qiundi, ribadisco, che questo è un progetto che vedo molto bene "in prospettiva"   
> 
> Si si anche io qua con la mia cesso video mi funziona benissimo compiz pero' trovo peccato che un cosi bel progetto non vada anche senza

 

Beh, in realtà penso non sia banale programmare in OpenGl ed avere retrocompatibilità con il 2D classico...d'altronde, per X/metacity semplice esistono gia le alternative "abbastanza" valide...

----------

